# Chemical leak in Houston



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

4 workers killed after Houston-area chemical leak | Fox News

Four dead - one injured.
So let's hear it - should the stuff be banned?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

> "It's a nuisance smell in the area. It's a smell that's traveled quite far," Suggs said.


I'll bet it is an especially big nuisance to the dead guys. Where do they get these idiot public relations people?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't think it should be banned. Lots of jobs have dangers involved, my own husband's job is in the top 5 most dangerous every year and being human, mistakes happen. Dupont is well known for having stringent safety guidelines in place, hubs has done work for them a few times, but they have to be followed to be effective. We don't know what happened yet with that accident and calling for bans, imo, before the whole story is known is irresponsible. I liken it to the banning of guns because someone got shot accidentally. We have deadly chemicals all around us everyday, it's apart of living in the first world and continuing to progress. There are times when things just become too dangerous to the public, such as asbestos, and even then there are situations where using those materials is better than alternatives.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

who knows what the Monsanto and dupont chemicals are going to do to us later on in life, the shit is in everything now! hard to find cereal for the kids that isnt genetically modified!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TKS, I suppose you like genetically modified foods, Are you pro Monsanto too?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Every food I eat has been genetically modified in some shape or form. Corn has been genetically modified since farmers learned how to combine two seed types to get another. Beef has been genetically modified for more than 100 years and there isn't a steer you can find that will have the same genetic make up of the steer from back then. I have no idea what this whole Monsanto thing is about therefore I refuse to take a stand, it's not something I've made a priority in my life.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

tks said:


> Every food I eat has been genetically modified in some shape or form. Corn has been genetically modified since farmers learned how to combine two seed types to get another. Beef has been genetically modified for more than 100 years and there isn't a steer you can find that will have the same genetic make up of the steer from back then. I have no idea what this whole Monsanto thing is about therefore I refuse to take a stand, it's not something I've made a priority in my life.


If you stand for nothing, you'll fall for anything!
More gruel for everyone!
Monsanto and Dupont go hand in hand, one creates the monster, while the other protects the monster! dupont chemicals are nasty and have no place on the fields. But we can just sit back and say nothing and let them do their thing, let them continue to poison the food, and the water sources! Doesn't really matter, it employs people rite!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

jro1 said:


> If you stand for nothing, you'll fall for anything!
> More gruel for everyone!


I stand for lots of things, but I've chosen my priorities in life, as have you. You are welcome to yours but don't come at me like I do nothing because my are different. My situation in life isn't the same as yours.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I figured this might be a good topic given the uses of this chemical. 

But let's play nice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tks said:


> Every food I eat has been genetically modified in some shape or form. Corn has been genetically modified since farmers learned how to combine two seed types to get another. Beef has been genetically modified for more than 100 years and there isn't a steer you can find that will have the same genetic make up of the steer from back then. I have no idea what this whole Monsanto thing is about therefore I refuse to take a stand, it's not something I've made a priority in my life.


He isn't talking about hybrids, and he isn't talking about natural genetics changes in beef. Then again, you already know that, don't you?

Food should be a priority in your life; your life and health depend on it.

The dangers of Monsanto are known. If you are unaware, read up on it and protect your family as best you can.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

tks said:


> I stand for lots of things, but I've chosen my priorities in life, as have you. You are welcome to yours but don't come at me like I do nothing because my are different. *My situation in life isn't the same as yours.*


Nope! but we can atleast try and put a stop to these companies that come in and ruin cropland, even ruin countries, Vietnam, India....I could go on about the many countries agriculture that has been ireversably damaged by these chemicals, I'm not attacking you! just want people to be aware of whats going on behind the curtain! but hey! the bananas are bigger!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

jro1, I have to agree with tks.
The jury is still out, and too often the jury finds out it's wrong, but too late.
You do what you feel you need to.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'll bet it is an especially big nuisance to the dead guys. Where do they get these idiot public relations people?


Perhaps this is training for positions in the current administration.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If you like your modified food ... you can keep your modified food


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

paraquack said:


> jro1, I have to agree with tks.
> The jury is still out, and too often the jury finds out it's wrong, but too late.
> You do what you feel you need to.


Just hits close to home I guess, I see Dupont and Monsanto out here in Alberta going after really old unsuspectiong farmers all the time, the farmer usually finds out the hard way in the end. I have nothing good to say about the big corporatrions that dominate the AG business, they are destroying good cropland so that in a few years it will produce nothing good without their chems! Maybe i'm having a bad day, a little quick on the trigger perhaps! No regrets eh?!?!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The problem is, whether GMO is good or bad in the long run is pretty much irrelevant. GMO seeds are the only way we can produce enough food to feed everybody on the planet. Personally, I would rather not consume GMO foods myself. But if we did not have them, there would mass starvation especially in the third world. If you are like Obama's brother living in a mud hut in Kenya, and the GMO foods give you cancer and kill you at 60 is that really so bad, since without them you would have died of starvation at 20?

That being said, if Monsanto really wants to impress me they are going to have to do a lot better than cross breeding some wheat and corn. Try crossing a cabbage with a Tyrantisaurus Rex, Monsanto if you want to impress the Inor!!!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Nope! but we can atleast try and put a stop to these companies that come in and ruin cropland, even ruin countries, Vietnam, India....I could go on about the many countries agriculture that has been ireversably damaged by these chemicals, I'm not attacking you! just want people to be aware of whats going on behind the curtain! but hey! the bananas are bigger!


Companies shouldn't be able to go unregulated or unchecked, this is where I've had an arguments with many libertarians. I'll admit, I'm a bit prejudice against learning more about the subject, Alex Jones and his corresponding websites have just done one too many stories on the subject.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They were working on genetically altered cows. I personally think it opens doors for a lot of problems. I mean what could go wrong. They thought a lot of things were good in the past. People drilling holes in humans heads while they are still alive. That was done in ancient times. Asbestos was a miracle product. The drugs prescribed by your dr. A few years after a drug gets approved they say don't take this drug anymore and call this number to get on the class action lawsuit. 

Too many people not enough food.

We just need less people.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

James m said:


> Too many people not enough food.
> 
> We just need less people.


Obamacare is working on that very problem.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

James m said:


> They were working on genetically altered cows. I personally think it opens doors for a lot of problems. I mean what could go wrong. They thought a lot of things were good in the past. People drilling holes in humans heads while they are still alive. That was done in ancient times. Asbestos was a miracle product. The drugs prescribed by your dr. A few years after a drug gets approved they say don't take this drug anymore and call this number to get on the class action lawsuit.
> 
> *Too many people not enough food.
> 
> We just need less people.*


I think we can provide for everybody, we just need to better manage the problems. We are very poor managers i'm affraid!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

tks said:


> Companies shouldn't be able to go unregulated or unchecked, this is where I've had an arguments with many libertarians. I'll admit, I'm a bit prejudice against learning more about the subject, Alex Jones and his corresponding websites have just done one too many stories on the subject.


yeah, Alex kinda killed it didn't he!? Doesn't mean we should stop educating ourselves, The world is ours, time we take it back!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I think we can provide for everybody, we just need to better manage the problems. We are very poor managers i'm affraid!


I concur. There's all this open space. There are all of these people. They go unused. How many people sit on their butt and don't contribute. How many people own land that goes unused because of profit. Nuts.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

James m said:


> I concur. There's all this open space. There are all of these people. They go unused. How many people sit on their butt and don't contribute. How many people own land that goes unused because of profit. Nuts.


 Unreal isnt it? they should force all the welfare bums to work on farms and start contributing back to society!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Unreal isnt it? they should force all the welfare bums to work on farms and start contributing back to society!


Socialist/Marxist much?

Who are the 'they' in your statement above?

AJ


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tks said:


> Companies shouldn't be able to go unregulated or unchecked, this is where I've had an arguments with many libertarians. I'll admit, I'm a bit prejudice against learning more about the subject, Alex Jones and his corresponding websites have just done one too many stories on the subject.


Sounds like you do have some knowledge of the subject, after all.

Again, do what you need to do to protect your family.

If you like your Roundup, you can keep your Roundup.

I know folks who use it for their crops, yet expect their wives to by organic, non-GMO foods for their own families. Do the same.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Modified seeds are getting into fields where they are not supposed to be. 

combining pollen from two varieties to create a third is much different then genetically altering the base makeup of a plant.

I fear that 50 years from now we will realize the real danger and it will be too late...

my question is this..I am 52 years old...We did not have any kids with allergies to peanut butter when i was in school, we never really heard of autism, diabetics we had but not as many as today....

SO - what happened to increase these things


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do I wish that we had natural foods like the old days? YES. But we don't, so there is really nothing that we can do. Do I want the US Congress to enact more laws and regulations? NO. Do I wish I were younger and could line up every sumbitch in Congress, the White House and everyone in the EPA and systematically kick their ass one by one (except the females)? YES

But it ain't gonna happen, hell I tweaked my back bringing in some damn firewood from my wood yard yesterday. And I'm not happy about either.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'll bet it is an especially big nuisance to the dead guys. Where do they get these idiot public relations people?


This +1


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Unreal isnt it? they should force all the welfare bums to work on farms and start contributing back to society!


Sorry, I wasn't aware that the 'welfare bums' were offered that choice. Now, let's give a small lesson in economics. What happens when the market gets flooded by, what, another 25% of produce? Well, that's not the end of it. Yes, some large corps that produce seeds and farm equipment do better on their bottom lines. But here's the other side of that. First prices at the store fall. You say 'yay'. The farmers don't. Remember, they are now getting less money in sales. Some may well go out of business. Because that extra food doesn't go to feed the poor. Not unless someone in government buys it all. And then what? Your taxes go up and you complain more about government and taxes. Meanwhile, those farmers who are now out of business are out of jobs. What's your answer for them? Do you tell them to "go out and find a job" when there are none? Do you tell them to go out and work for minimum wage to support their families? What happens when there are no minimum wage openings, because the business owners would rather hire high school kids who don't need medical or retirement plans? After all, you hate welfare. Would you tell them "better die, then, and decrease the excess population"? Scrooge mentiond that, but it wasn't too well received. Anyway after the initial surge, seed and equipment sales go back down, because there are now less farms in business. Supply drops as well and prices go back up. I seriously doubt if your taxes will go down, since the government now has a lot more unemployed people to support.

End result?: more people on welfare, higher taxes, the same net amount of food, the creation of government farms, some large corps got richer, and a lot of ruined lives.

Somehow I'm glad you're not in charge.


----------

